# ban on Craigslist pet ads?



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

About time.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Sadly, this is unlikely to stop the sickoids.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Celt said:


> Sadly, this is unlikely to stop the sickoids.


Even sadder, they account for a large percentage of the human race.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is just sick. I'm so sick of people like this getting away with things. Until they catch them and split there tongue will things like this end. Child molesters kill them, put people in head locks on the court house lawn and let us throw things at them. Public whippings work for me.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Herzo said:


> That is just sick. I'm so sick of people like this getting away with things. Until they catch them and split there tongue will things like this end. Child molesters kill them, put people in head locks on the court house lawn and let us throw things at them. Public whippings work for me.


I could list some even better things to do to these POS, but I wont.

Craigslist refuses to bow to Puppy Doe pressure


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Good! I feel bad for those dogs that get "sold" on craigslist. They could possibly be going to the worst possible homes.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think its necessarily the fault of CL. As you and Celt just said this will not stop the sickos. I think that free pets are a no no in general. And if you don't at least do a small google search on the person you are rehoming said animal to, then shame on you. The two cats I fostered both found fantastic homes through CL. And I found my newest boy on CL. So even though I don't necessarily agree with the pet section, unfortunately getting rid of it is not going to stop the crazies from doing absolutely sick things to animals. And this poor dog may have been one of the worst but it was def not the first. I heard there was a guy getting animals for free, cats in particular, to rape them...which in turn killed them.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> I heard there was a guy getting animals for free, cats in particular, to rape them...which in turn killed them.


OMG, just when you thought you've heard it all...

It never ceases to amaze me just how deep human sickness can go. It knows no bounds.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I know I am a ranch kid and all but I'm not kidding the herd needs to be culled. This liberal mentality is killing us. Oh don't judge people...... ooooh don't be mean they had a tough upbringing. Oh yes we need to understand. If a person grows up in that environment and wants to do the same thing to some one or some thing they need culled simple, we may have to go so far as no second chance for these horrendous crimes. 

thegoodstuff I agree, I also could think of a few more things to do to them.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Someone arrested and charged as a fugitive from justice in the Quincy, Massachusetts Puppy Doe case according to late breaking news.

Dust off those torches and pitchforks.


----------



## K9Sandy (Oct 15, 2013)

It saddens me to think these type of people can advertise their dogs or other animals, without any regards for any of the animals they sell, because how many of them are sick or become sick or how many of them end of up in shelters and are euthanized, just for profit. It just plain saddens me people can be so cruel to animals.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

*Puppy Doe torture suspect held on $500,000 bail*

$500,000, damn, now thats some real money.

"Czerkawski was traced through the dog’s previous owners, and DNA from blood stains linked the dog to the house. " what?

Being a possible flight risk, he was ordered to surrender his passport.

"When asked about a motive, Keenan said: "Who has a motive for something like this? He's probably just a sick individual." Ya think?

This POS could face five years in prison for each animal abuse count. *5x11=55*

As bad as this dog and Patrick were treated, I think that cases like these getting national coverage, exposing the general public to some of the horrors of animal abuse, helps to put it in the national consciousness. When was the last time bail was half a million dollars for an animal abuse suspect? This is how laws (and times) change.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Those activities in turn can lead to dangerous situations like the recent pit bull mauling death of a San Francisco boy, representatives of 21 agencies said...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

LeonilCraig said:


> Those activities in turn can lead to dangerous situations like the recent pit bull mauling death of a San Francisco boy, representatives of 21 agencies said...


Free dogs and pit bull maulings are not related. 8 times out of 10 these so called pit bull maulings are the media taking a story and running with it...please have your facts in order before perpetuating stereotypes..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes we really need people like him in this country like we don't have enough of our own. And he is taking care of the elderly... good one, did anyone look into that? Goodness I hate coming back to the forum all ticked off. Better get to something more happy.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Craigslist is where I sometimes look to see what type of animals really really need homes. I always figured if I don't go with a breeder, I would look into shelters and Craigslist, interview the people and the animal and decide if I want to adopt it or not. Otherwise a lot of people *won't* take their animals to the shelter because they are scared they would get put to sleep.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The price just went up. Man accused in 'Puppy Doe' case held without bail




> One woman was escorted out of the courtroom after she said "He's a scumbag. He should die in jail,"


I think that was my mom.


----------

